# [SOLVED] Vista LAN blocked



## morgatroyd (Jan 7, 2011)

I am having difficulty connecting to a Vista Home Premium 32 bit computer from my Win7 Home Premium 64bit desktop via my home network which runs through a Netcomm NB6Plus4 router. 
(1) I can connect without difficulty to (a) Macs running OSX and (b) another Win7 laptop (32 bit)(without using any "homegroup") 
(2) I can see the Vista name in the network and digging into Accessories shows there is a connection established between the 2 machines and that appropriate file shares exist on the Vista machine. But every attempt to access the Vista machine produces “Windows cannot access \\Vista. You do not have permission to access \\Vista.” 
(3) If I set up a VNC connection between the machines it works fine. 
(4) I can set up a LogMeIn Hamachi VPN, and that works too. 
(5) I can ping the Vista machine successfully by either IP address or name.
(6) I have (as far as I know) set up file permissions on shares on Vista that are open to everyone both as sharing permissions and as security permissions, but no luck. (It does not seem possible to set up permission to access a whole machine as distinct from a driver or folder on that machine).

Simple direct network access to files on the Vista machine is totally blocked. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

Doesn't sound like the user account you logon to with Win7 exists on the vista pc. It needs to with same password as used to logon to win7.


----------



## morgatroyd (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

Hi Wand3r3r. Your post gave me hope (momentarily) as I had not considered that possibility. So I went through both machines making account names and passwords identical, (and changing the passwords to be sure). Still no luck. I tried implementing password protected sharing. This had the odd result that the Vista machine rejected ALL passwords, not just the new or recently replaced one.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

If you go to run and type \\other vista machine ipaddress\ and hit enter what is listed?


----------



## morgatroyd (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

Thanks again for your interest. 
I get a blank Explorer window and the message box "Network Error. Windows cannot access \\192.168.0.4. You do not have permission to access \\192.168.0.4.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

if you do the exact same thing on the vista box to the vista box ip what happens?
Vista is at 192.168.0.4, what is the ip address of the win7 box?
what is the subnet mask on both?


----------



## morgatroyd (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

If I run \\92.168.0.2 (Win7 IP) on Vista I get direct access to the Win7 shares. Subnet mask in both cases is 255.255.255.0


----------



## morgatroyd (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

Sorry, that should be:
If I run \\192.168.0.2 (Win7 IP) on Vista I get direct access to the Win7 shares. Subnet mask in both cases is 255.255.255.0


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

Thanks. If I understand correctly .4 is vista and .2 is win7, correct?

On the vista machine I need you to type in run \\192.168.0.4 which is the vista ip. 
Do the local shares show up?
Besides the default shares [c$, ipc$..] what else shows up?

What are you using on the Vista pc for a software firewall? Windows firewall?
You can ping which makes me not think of the firewall but what is happening sure sounds like the handprint of a firewall.
Check to make sure file and print sharing is allowed in the firewall.


----------



## morgatroyd (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

Yes, .2 is Win7 and .4 is Vista.
On the Vista machine I can see all Vista shares that I have set up. 
I am using Comodo firewall. I have tried shutting it down for test purposes with no success. Perhaps I need to totally uninstall it as there might be some residual that remains in force even when disabled.
Windows Firewall is disabled, but when it was used it did allow file and printer sharing. There are no rules blocking access via the router's hardware firewall.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

Since the two are on the lan the routers firewall isn't touched so its not in the mix.

I would check the Comodo firewall that it is set to allow file and print sharing. Make sure its not set to block by ip or host name.


----------



## morgatroyd (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

Well, I uninstalled the Comodo firewall completely, but there is no change - access still blocked with the same messages


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

how about a post of an ipconfig /all from the vista pc for review.


----------



## morgatroyd (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

Good thought Wand3r3r - here it is.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . :study
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : workgroup
System Quarantine State . . . . . : Not Restricted


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : workgroup
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G510 Wireless PCI Adapter(rev.B)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-95-CF-E7-57
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, 19 January 2011 7:31:01 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 20 January 2011 7:31:01 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DWA-125 Wireless N 150 USB Adapter(rev.A2)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-AF-F7-74-88-FA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter LAN Carbnet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4D-5A-64-97
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4D-5A-64-93
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-18-33-B7-D7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.55.250.152(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, 19 January 2011 7:35:18 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, 19 January 2011 7:39:33 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

I would suggest you go into lan connections and disable all interfaces except the wireless one you are using now.

BTW nomally you don't vpn on a lan but thru the internet. A vpn, unless it supports split tunnel and most vpn clients I have worked with don't, cuts all access except for the vpn client connecting to it.

This maybe the source of your issue.


----------



## morgatroyd (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

OK, I have got it stripped down to the configuration below.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : study
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : workgroup
System Quarantine State . . . . . : Not Restricted


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : workgroup
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DWA-125 Wireless N 150 USB Adapter(rev.A2)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-AF-F7-74-88-FA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.8(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, 19 January 2011 4:40:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 20 January 2011 4:44:18 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

I can't see anything unusual here

By the way, the Hamachi VPN was a real life saver. It enabled me to transfer everything from the Vista machine to the Win7 machine via PCMover when I could make no other network connection between the two.It never seems to have interfered with other networking operations on the Win7 machine, though I haven't made much use of it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

I am a little confused over this ipconfig output.

System Quarantine State . . . . . : Not Restricted
is a Windows 7 output not a Vista output.

I thought we were addressing the denied access on the Vista box? I thought we were stripping down the vista boxes network accesses.


----------



## morgatroyd (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

Sorry, but it isn't an error. That is the result of ipconfig /all on the Vista machine.


----------



## morgatroyd (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

Just to complete the picture, I don't get that entry in the Win7 ipconfig output.

However, following another line of enquiry, I made a minor change to the Vista Local Security Policy by setting the "Network Access: Sharing and security model for local accounts" to "Classic" rather than "Guest only" ... and the shares appeared. 

Many thanks for all your thoughts and assistance. As usual, in my experience with Vista, the answer is never obvious.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Vista LAN blocked*

Great job morgatroyd. Thanks for letting us know how you worked out.


----------

